# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Treadle Hammer

## Marc

I have seen a few homemade treadle hammers and they all have one thing in common. They are scary and dangerous. 
This one takes the cake.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPTLwmxsWc

----------


## OBBob

> I have seen a few homemade treadle hammers and they all have one thing in common. They are scary and dangerous. 
> This one takes the cake.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tPTLwmxsWc

  
Ha ha ... did you find PG's dad on YouTube?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Holy crap that is scary!!!!!

----------


## mick789

what a beast! very innovative.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Cool anvil......baaaaad welds  :Shock:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The operation of a Little Giant 500 lb Triphammer using a 1200 hp blown big block Chevy engine. 
> Don't do this at home.. they are professionals... 
> I think.

    :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, it is nice and polished though! 
Pretzel hole?  :Smilie:  
If those welds are all it is holding those side blocks to the post, I hope he does not use anything bigger than 500 gr hammer or it is back to welding. 
Not a bad effort though.

----------


## Marc

Nice engine, bad hammer. Those little giant hammers are as dangerous as they look. No control, you always get an extra hit or two when you lift the foot. And you don't want to know what happens if the spring that is just above your head breaks. 
If I go for a power hammer today I'll go for a "utility" hammer. Works with compressed air so you need an extra compressor and you can have it away from the shop, and it is quiet when not in use.
The self contained one ar OK too but they give that constant wongawongawongawonga and make an oil mist that is not good at all.

----------


## Marc

https://youtu.be/FZP8Bhv8rcY?t=399 
I took out the sales pitch

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I like the block on the anvil with the pins and moving them for bending different size steel.
very clever.  
The little giant hammer is crazy.
Think I'd rather use ol mate's home made one in your video   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

That is a massive industrial size one. Blacksmith use small treadle hammers. Little giant was a famous brand and made them as small as 25 pounds.    
The bending pins are very useful. here is a better version

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://youtu.be/FZP8Bhv8rcY?t=399 
> I took out the sales pitch

  
That looks a bit safer

----------


## Marc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1mtCs9VnHU 
I like this jig! 
As far as power hammer demonstrations, don't you find it funny that they invariably hammer about a piece of junk rather than making something useful?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1mtCs9VnHU 
> I like this jig!

  very clever!    

> As far as power hammer demonstrations, don't you find it funny that they invariably hammer about a piece of junk rather than making something useful?

    :Rofl5:  
Yes was just gonna say the same thing, they just bang away randomly and show a wonky bit of abused steel at the end   :Unsure:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Ok better go do something useful now.....  
,.....if I watch any more blacksmith videos I'll end up building a forge!

----------

